# Kids' wisdom



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Pass this on to everyone you think deserves a  


"Never trust a dog to watch your food." ~ Patrick, age 10

"Stay away from prunes." ~~ Randy, age 9

"A puppy always has bad breath--even after eating a Tic-Tac." ~ Andrew,age 9

"You can't hide a piece of broccoli in a glass of milk." ~ Amir, age 9

"Never tell your Mom her diet's not working." ~ Michael, age 14

"When your dad is mad and asks you, 'Do I look stupid?'
Don't answer." ~ Hannah, age 9

"Don't pull Dad's finger when he tells you to." ~ Emily, age 10

"When your Mom is mad at your dad, don't let her brush your hair." ~ Taylia, age 11

"Never let your three-year old brother in the same room as your school assignment." ~ Traci, age 14

"Never hold a dustbuster and a cat at the same time." ~ Kyoyo, age 11

"Don't wear polka-dot underwear under white shorts." ~ Kellie, age 11

"If you want a kitten, start out by asking for a horse." ~ Naomi, age 15

"Felt-tip markers are not good to use as lipstick." ~ Lauren, age 9

"Don't pick on your sister when she's holding a baseball bat." ~ Joel, age 10

"When you get a bad grade in school, show it to your Mom when she's on the phone." ~ Alyesha, age 13

"Never try to baptize a cat." ~ Eileen, age 8


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Those were cute.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This will make another day at middle school tomorrow more than a bit easier! (It's the week before vacation, and they're a bit frisky...)


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm always glad to help, Mez!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, Kimmie....

My poor kitty! When I was little, every time there was a baptism in church I would come home and "babatize" my kitty. Long, white baptism gown and all.

Cats are angels in disguise.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

This is too funny Nancya. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

These are SO cute 

I love so much children.

Although it's not so relevant I have to tell you this

Last Year in New Year's Eve we were invited to a house. Everyone had children apart of us and Nick who is tall and not so thin HAD to get dressed Santa...
Of course he has never done this, he doesnt get dressed even in the carnival but he couldn't refuse.

So he entered the house by the balcony and the children believed it was Santa.

After half an hour and when Nick rung the bell to enter the house again and played the ignorant one of this "elfs" told him furius

" Nick!! Where have you been?? You missed the Santa!!!"

This brought tears in my eyes... I will never forget this. It was so innocent and sweet.

Christmas are invented for children.

Hey post some cute stories of your children here. I 'd love to read them :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I used to dress my black retriver as a baby and put her in a stroller and take her on long walk.


That dog was a saint.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Why am I not surprised?!?!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Isa,

:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Yes, why aren't you?


----------

